# Second Life Bikes Swap Meet - February 1st 2020 | Asbury Park, NJ



## cheeseroc (Dec 29, 2019)

The 6th Annual Bicycle Jumble is essentially a flea market for bike lovers. Lots of bikes, parts and accessories for sale. Contact us to be a vendor/seller. $25 gets you a spot. Reach us at staff@secondlifebikes.org or 732-776-6878. Free admission for shoppers.





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2019)

How many vendors do you usually have?


----------



## cheeseroc (Dec 29, 2019)

Don’t know, I’d guess between 20-30.  Its at a bicycle non profit and they fill it up with 8x8 chalked out spaces on the floor.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 30, 2019)

We go every year all kinds of stuff  and then go to the boardwalk


----------



## cheeseroc (Jan 23, 2020)

Can't seem to edit the original post but the facebook page is now:  https://www.facebook.com/events/843608619400652/

Anyone else coming?  What are ya bringing?


----------



## cheeseroc (Jan 28, 2020)

Guess I'll leave all the balloon stuff in the basement.   Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 31, 2020)

cheeseroc said:


> Guess I'll leave all the balloon stuff in the basement.   Hope to see everyone there!



Bring the balloon stuff


----------



## John G04 (Jan 31, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> Bring the balloon stuff




I second that!


----------

